# Cheap alternatives to Dwarven Forge



## SemperJase (Apr 28, 2003)

So the Dwarven Forge dungeon modelling products look cool, but after spending all that money on core books, splat books, dice, battlemats, and minis who has a few hundred bucks to plop down on models?

So what do you use?

Tonight I went with dominoes. I have a set of the white colored double 15's. They worked great. Just turn them upside down and the fit closely enough within the squares. Clean up was a lot quicker too. I really gave the dungeon more of a dungeon feel than the using the wet erase markers we normally do.


----------



## Cedric (Apr 28, 2003)

I rarely throw down the mini's or a hex map. But sometimes in 3e I do. 

It's largely a matter of...do your players trust you to tell them when they can maneuver slyly for that extra AoO. Or do you have players obsessed with tactics that "need" to see the map to keep their sanity.

If not...I just wing. When needed though, I'll draw it out simply and use dice to represent people and monsters.

Cedric


----------



## SemperJase (Apr 28, 2003)

By the way, gotta give credit where it is due. 

I stole this idea from former County of Urnst Triad member Jay.

Thanks Jay.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Apr 28, 2003)

A kids set of wooden blocks also works very well. Most sets come with some unusual shapes, and you can set up 3-dimensional battles- overhanging ledges, ramps, etc. 

 A $20 set is large enough to build an entire city usually. 

Here's a link to a set on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t.../102-2207599-2118567?v=glance&s=toys&n=507846

If you get the plain wooden kind you can even paint them. 

I also suggest raiding the local craft store. We used polyfiber cushion stuffing to make "fog" and "fire". Construction paper can be easily cut into shapes for lava pools or water.. wax paper looks like ice.


----------



## Micar Sin (Apr 28, 2003)

If you have some time and don't mind saving cash over a slightly longer term, try making your own: www.hirstarts.com

It takes some practice, but you can make things every bit as good as the Dwarven forge stuff once you've gotten sued to working with it.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Apr 28, 2003)

Micar Sin said:
			
		

> *If you have some time and don't mind saving cash over a slightly longer term, try making your own: www.hirstarts.com
> 
> It takes some practice, but you can make things every bit as good as the Dwarven forge stuff once you've gotten sued to working with it. *




No wonder it you say it saves money over a longer term. . . . the lawyers fees have to be figured in....


----------



## Ayrk (Apr 28, 2003)

I second the Hirst Arts molds. Nothing beats being able to make your own pieces.

That way you don't end up with a piece you never use and if you need more you can make them fairly effortlessly.


----------



## Tsyr (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm very fond of printing out models on cardstock and assembling them.

But, then, since I've started to make my own, maybe I'm biased towards them...

By the way, look for a fairly major release of them from me sometime in the hopefully-near future (Production has been delayed while I try to obtain good photos of some things I'm trying to replicate)


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 28, 2003)

I have found that Jenga pieces are perfect for lots fo things when laying out a dungeon.


----------



## SemperJase (Apr 28, 2003)

Peter said:
			
		

> *A kids set of wooden blocks also works very well. Most sets come with some unusual shapes, and you can set up 3-dimensional battles- overhanging ledges, ramps, etc.
> *




That is a cool idea. 



> _Originally posted by
> Micar Sin_
> *If you have some time and don't mind saving cash over a slightly longer term, try making your own: www.hirstarts.com
> *




These look great. They don't lend themselves to impromptu use though (as with Dwarven Forge). A lot of up front preparation would be needed.


----------



## Gnarlo (Apr 28, 2003)

The up front preparation of the Hirst Arts blocks is the major danger of them as well: I have a number of the molds and get so wrapped up in casting and painting pieces of my dungeons that I forget to actually work on the writing and planning part 

/em gnarlo!


----------



## Mark (Apr 28, 2003)

Painted jenga blocks-


----------



## Synicism (Apr 28, 2003)

Also useful, and damn good looking, are Wizkids' Mageknight: Dungeon and Mageknight: Castle sets. Check 'em out.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 28, 2003)

What I do is print out a 1" grid on paper, cut it out, tape it together, and draw maps directly on it.  Low cost, pretty quick to do, and easy to transport (roll it up like a blueprint).

Here's one, about 2' x 3' in size, with my brother's minis for scale...


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 28, 2003)

... And here's another shot.  These are the floors in the tower from the Heart of Nightfang Spire adventure, by the way.

I spend about 10 minutes cutting/taping the sheets together, and then about 30-60 minutes drawing each floor.  This is while being anal retentive about keeping accuracy with the published maps, which took me a little longer to set everything up.  Your actual drawing times may vary.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 29, 2003)

Synicism said:
			
		

> *Also useful, and damn good looking, are Wizkids' Mageknight: Dungeon and Mageknight: Castle sets. Check 'em out. *




Don't forget the upcoming 3D tiles.  They aren't as varied as Dwarven Forge.  However, they are much less expensive and still look very good (and are very easy to put together).

Glyfair of Glamis


----------

